

Code Reuse has Finally Arrived...Obviously - saurabh
http://jjinux.blogspot.com/2012/05/code-reuse-has-finally-arrivedobviously.html

======
viraptor
I'm not sure we ever reached the reuse in the OOP sense. That idea it's
usually presented on a very small scale (you're going to grab some classes
from another project as needed) - at least in theory. The actual reuse in real
world happens on a package scale and has nothing to do with the OOP idea.
Package/library reuse started the moment we got dynamic linking (or even
before if you wanted to buy a good math library for example).

Maybe this can't be proven, but I think that the internet and publicly
available projects (not even open, just available) have more to do with reuse
than any OOP idea..

------
malkia
And yet the example give with Qt, stays with Qt only. I can't reuse any code
written with Qt classes, unless I want to use Qt.

But I can reuse small libraries almost anywhere - zlib, libtommath, tomcrypt,
lzo1x, etc. The smaller they are, often it's easier, and the less platform
specific they use, or alternatively the less platform-specific primitives they
use the more reuse.

Reuse in binary sense, or blackbox-ish sense. Not really extending them, just
putting them to use as they are.

------
ktizo
Code reuse finally arrived with the combination of javascript, html and 'right
click, view source'.

